# Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil​*
*Nachdem das Baglimit für Dorsche in der Ostsee schon erste negative Auswirkungen zeigt, zieht nun das Land Schleswig Holstein den Knebel noch weiter an. CDU und FDP, die unter den GRÜNEN eine Jamaika-Schwampel bilden, nicken alles gegen Angler und Angeltourismus mit ab.*

Kommentar

Nachdem ich bereits heute dazu veröffentlicht hatte, liegt nun auch Lars Wernicke/Anglerdemo das Material vor, der dazu auf Facebook veröffentlichte.
Ich darf das veröffentlichen und nutze das, um das in einem neuem Thema aufzumachen, wie hier wiederum Politik(er) aus Schlewsig Holstein - namentlich die Parteien GRÜNE, CDU und FDP - Angler und Angeltourismus vollends den Garaus machen wollen.

Nachfolgend zuerst mein Posting zu den Dokumenten mit den Änderungsentwürfen zum Fischereigesetz in Schleswig Holstein, dann das Statement von Lars Wernicke/Anglerdemo dazu , und dann die weiterführenden  Links zu den allgemeinen Artikeln rund ums Thema.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun sollen auch rechtliche Sanktionen kommen in Schleswig  Holstein:
> Mal sehen, ob LSFV-SH oder DAFV jetzt tätig werden beim geplanten Gesetz in Schleswig Holstein zum sanktionieren (war ja bis jetzt nicht möglich)...
> 
> * Bin grade erst Dokumente am durchackern, aber dass da bei "Wirtschaftlichen Folgen" steht, es gäbe keine, weil die Wirtschaft bereits stark durch die Aufnahme von Tagesfangbeschränkungen für Dorsch ins EU-Fischereirecht betroffen gewesen sei, ist unterirdisch und ZYNISCH!!. *
> ...




*Statement Lars Wernicke/Anglerdemo, Facebook:*
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo...283145215468/1817614841582295/?type=3&theater



> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> seit heute liegt uns der Entwurf zur Änderung des Landesfischereigesetzes vor. Eine Stellungnahme kann bis zum 16.Februar 2018 an das MELUR abgegeben werden. Neben dem NABU und dem BUND wird u.a. auch der deutsche Tierschutzbund um eine Stellungnahme gebeten.
> 
> Eine Änderung im Landesfischereigesetz ist erforderlich, um die Küstenfischereiverordnung zu ändern und eine Ahndungsmöglichkeit zu schaffen. Unterzeichnet ist der Entwurf vom Ministerpräsidenten in S-H sowie Minister Habeck.
> ...



*Redaktionelle Aktualisierung 05.01. 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Als ersten Schritt habe ich jetzt die Datenschutzbeauftragten informiert, dass in dem Entwurf unter Punkt 6 die Daten aus meinem Kartenplotter eingesehen werden dürfen.



Feuchte Träume der "Wissenschaft" und der Politik, endlich der gläserne Angler:
 EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor
Anglerüberwachung per APP - Antwort der Regierung
EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?

Auch davor haben wir also lange genug gewarnt, Angler wie Funktionäre hätten informiert sein können/müssen........

Auch jetzt wird wohl nichts (substantielles oder vernünftiges)  kommen von den Verbanditen...

Dass das alles NICHTS mit EU-Recht zu tun hat (oder hört ihr das gleiche aus Dänemark und Schweden), sondern wiederum nur deutsche Angler betrifft (in dem Fall nur SH, die nun ein Jahr geschlafen haben, während M-V ja gleich die Strafbarkeit geschaffen hatte)..

VIIIIIIIEL perverser und zynischer seitens der Politik ist für mich das:
Es wird Geld und eine Gesetzesänderung zur Verfolgung von Anglern und Angelkuttern zur Verfügung gestellt von Schleswig Holstein.

Geld und Pläne zur Rettung des Angeltourismus, der Angelkutter, der Tradition des Angelns an den Küsten gibts aber nicht.
Da heisst es dann zynisch, wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen mit dem geplanten Gesetz gäbe es keine, den Betrieben gehe es ja schon schlecht .

Und ja, CDU und FDP, die unter den GRÜNEN schwampeln in SH (denen ihr auch das C+R-Verbot im Gesetz (1 von 2 Ländern deutschlandweit) zu verdanken habt, RÜHREN trotz großkotziger Versprechen KEINEN Finger!!

Dass der Abgeordnete Bornhöft der FDP, der sich schon blamiert hat bei uns wegen der Landtagssitzung (Video - Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt: Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!, auch hier wieder GEGEN Angler und Angeltourismus stimmen wird und dem angler- und angeltourismusfeindlichen Gesetz zustimmen wird, da würd ich fast schon wetten.

Es ist sowas von zum kotzen und fördert bei mir definitiv Politik(er)verdrossenheit....

Thomas Finkbeiner

Weiter führende Links:
 ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt - Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!

Mehr Infos zum Baglimit:
Zum Thema Baglimit bei Dorschen und dem Versagen des DAFV, des LSFV-SH und des LAV MeckPomm bei dieser Schmierenkomödie haben wir ja bereits ausführlich berichtet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323064
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Ich weiss, keine Politk hier.
Deshalb, jagt das xxxxx [edit by Admin (mal 5 min nicht da. tststststs...)]
Auch ich hab manchmal Blutdruck


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YOovPkiMrk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Eigentlich wollte ich mein Boot verkaufen und mir etwas größeres zum angeln kaufen. Jetzt werde ich mal gucken, ob es in Russland bei EBay nicht eventuell einen Zerstörer gibt. Mein Panzerführerschein ist leider nicht mehr gültig...|rolleyes

Ich finde es einfach nur noch unglaublich. Letzte Woche macht Habeck noch schlaue Vorschläge, jetzt die Keule!

Was haben die Kapitäne der Angelkutter, die Bootsvermieter, die Angelshopbesitzer, die Vermieter von Unterkündten und der Angestellte sowie Familien bloß verbrochen, dass man die mit aller Gealt ruinieren möchte?

Weiß die Politk eigentlich noch, dass das alles Menschen sind, die sich über Jahre - teilweise Jahrzehnte - eine Existenz aufgebaut haben?

Menschen, die eine Tradition hochhalten und alte Familienbetriebe?

Menschen, die für uns Angler bei Wind und Wetter den Kopf hinhalten? 7 Tage die Woche?

Thomas, ich halte mich an die Forumregel "keine Allgemeinpolitik". Mir fiel das noch nie so schwer!


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

ein trauer mit..........panzer mit scheiben dürfen wir ;-)fahren..........rundrumblick.

kopf hoch und weiter.



WIR SIND DOCH ANGLER

dein erstest mal brandungs-angeln und das vierte mal war das arsch kallt,....büschen vaseline und


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thomas, ich halte mich an die Forumregel "keine Allgemeinpolitik". Mir fiel das noch nie so schwer!


Dir solls nicht besser gehn als mir, Bruder im Geiste..........
Venceremos.........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Ich angel seit über 40 Jahren auf der Ostsee. Meine Kinder sind auch infiziert. Ich glaube viele Angler wissen gar nicht, was angeln auf der Ostsee bedeutet- die Freiheit, die Weite, die Natur, das Meer, Wind und Wellen!

Man kann es nicht beschreiben, man muss es erleben! Wenn ich auf meinem Boot hocke, genieße ich das jedesmal in vollen Zügen. Warum will man uns das nehmen?

Warum hat man sich so auf die Meeresangler eingeschossen? Klar, im Gesetzesentwurf ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass andere Fischarten und auch Binnengewässer folgen werden, aber zur Zeit ruiniert man einen gesamten Wirtschaftszweig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Gewarnt haben wir lange genug, Lars......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gewarnt haben wir lange genug, Lars......



Macht die Sache für die Menschen vor Ort und uns Angler jetzt aber nicht besser! 

Ich bin ein wenig frustriert...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

so jetzt abba gut.
ganzen spenden-gelder mit uns drei nach malle und schöne motoradtour ---durch die berge      frische luft.   muß m,al 5min


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Macht die Sache für die Menschen vor Ort und uns Angler jetzt aber nicht besser!
> 
> Ich bin ein wenig frustriert...



Nicht nur du.#q#q#q


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

....r



#h


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Recht hast du.#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> so jetzt abba gut.
> ganzen spenden-gelder mit uns drei nach malle und schöne motoradtour ---durch die berge      frische luft.   muß m,al 5min



Dann würde die Politik vermutlich auch spenden, damit ich länger weg bleibe...

Nein, im Ernst- ich hätte gerne das dreifache an Spenden, um einfach gegen diesen ganzen Blödsinn jedesmal vor Gericht ziehen zu können. 

Am besten 100.000.- Euro und einmal richtig Gas geben. Zwei, drei oder vier Prozesse gewinnen und die wären vorsichtiger mit Gängelungen. Eventuell gewinne ich ja mal im Lotto.

Man darf ja noch träumen, oder?


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Nein.
ein mal wie der Fisch.

aber wenn er zweimal anbeißt ???


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

..............habe keine Angst .......dasGeld kam von Anglern hier im AB:


Manchmal gewinnt man, manchmal nicht.

 you'll never walk alone


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Als ersten Schritt habe ich jetzt die Datenschutzbeauftragten informiert, dass in dem Entwurf unter Punkt 6 die Daten aus meinem Kartenplotter eingesehen werden dürfen.

 Ich nutze einen Kartenplotter auf meinem Boot und zeichne grundsätzliche meine Trails (Routen) über eine Saison auf, um u.a. Betriebsstunden, Verbrauch etc. am Saisonende auswerten zu können. Mein Boot wird jedoch nicht nur zur Freizeitfischerei genutzt, sondern auch für Touren mit der Familie, Freunden oder auch für den Wassersport. Es kann und darf doch nicht sein, dass eine Fischereiaufsichtsperson hier Zugriff auf alle meine persönlichen Daten erhält!

  In einer Polizeikontrolle darf die Polizei doch auch nicht meine Daten aus dem Navi auslesen.


----------



## Bratfischangler (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Passt, so glaube ich hier : http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/eu-fi...he-im-netz.724.de.html?dram:article_id=407417

Erfassung der gps Daten, Kamera usw


----------



## raubangler (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ....Es kann und darf doch nicht sein, dass eine Fischereiaufsichtsperson hier Zugriff auf alle meine persönlichen Daten erhält!....



Keine Angst.
Da kommt bestimmt noch eine kostenfreie Bootsangler-App zum Tracken.
Mit Anmeldepflicht beim Start am Server.
Somit musst Du auch irgendwann die Ergebnisse abliefern....


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Möchte daran erinnern,  aus welchen Parteien "Die Freunde des Angelns" und der Angeltouristik bestehen.

*CDU, Bündnis 90/Die Grünen, FDP* 

 Nicht vergessen Eure Angelpräsidentin sollte immer noch beste Kontakte zur der FDP dort haben.
 Vor allem Glaubt nicht das nur die Grünen dort das Problem sind, die stehen halt nicht so zum Angeln.
 Aber Sie haben halt auch keine Mehrheit.
 Wenn sie etwas durchbekommen gegen Angeln, dann weil Andere dem zustimmen.
 Böser könnte man meinen Ihr Seit politisch verkauft worden, weil Wir keine Lobby haben.
 Wir blöken ein wenig, aber dann wählen wir wie gewohnt weiter, geht ja nur um Angeln.:m

 Was will man auch machen, auch rot/grün hätte vielleicht ähnlich gehandelt.
 Wir brauchen schlicht eine Lobby, die wirklich Stunk macht und Angler und Angelfreunde die auch abwählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Redaktionelle Aktualisierung 05.01. 2018



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Als ersten Schritt habe ich jetzt die Datenschutzbeauftragten informiert, dass in dem Entwurf unter Punkt 6 die Daten aus meinem Kartenplotter eingesehen werden dürfen.



Feuchte Träume der "Wissenschaft" und der Politik, endlich der gläserne Angler:
 EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor
Anglerüberwachung per APP - Antwort der Regierung
EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?

Auch davor haben wir also lange genug gewarnt, Angler wie Funktionäre hätten informiert sein können/müssen........

Auch jetzt wird wohl nichts (substantielles oder vernünftiges)  kommen von den Verbanditen...

Dass das alles NICHTS mit EU-Recht zu tun hat (oder hört ihr das gleiche aus Dänemark und Schweden), sondern wiederum nur deutsche Angler betrifft (in dem Fall nur SH, die nun ein Jahr geschlafen haben, während M-V ja gleich die Strafbarkeit geschaffen hatte)..

VIIIIIIIEL perverser und zynischer seitens der Politik ist für mich das:
Es wird Geld und eine Gesetzesänderung zur Verfolgung von Anglern und Angelkuttern zur Verfügung gestellt von Schleswig Holstein.

Geld und Pläne zur Rettung des Angeltourismus, der Angelkutter, der Tradition des Angelns an den Küsten gibts aber nicht.
Da heisst es dann zynisch, wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen mit dem geplanten Gesetz gäbe es keine, den Betrieben gehe es ja schon schlecht .

Und ja, CDU und FDP, die unter den GRÜNEN schwampeln in SH (denen ihr auch das C+R-Verbot im Gesetz (1 von 2 Ländern deutschlandweit) zu verdanken habt, RÜHREN trotz großkotziger Versprechen KEINEN Finger!!

Dass der Abgeordnete Bornhöft der FDP, der sich schon blamiert hat bei uns wegen der Landtagssitzung (Video - Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt: Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!, auch hier wieder GEGEN Angler und Angeltourismus stimmen wird und dem angler- und angeltourismusfeindlichen Gesetz zustimmen wird, da würd ich fast schon wetten.

Es ist sowas von zum kotzen und fördert bei mir definitiv Politik(er)verdrossenheit....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Es gab bisher keine Rechtsgrundlage für Kontrollen/Strafen (hatte man Lars und mir in den Diskussionen auch nicht geglaubt) - und jetzt wird eine Grundlage geschaffen, die weit übers Ziel hinausschiesst (u. a. Datenschutz)!

Und dazu zynisch begründet wird (Betriebe sind eh schon betroffen, kein Schaden mehr)!

Während trotz großkotziger Versprechen und Ankündigungen seitens CDU und FDP KEINERLEI Hilfe für Angler und Angeltourismus kommt...

Geld für Kontrollen ist da, Geld für Hilfe, Menschen und Betriebe nicht - oder nicht gewollt...

Die schleswig - holsteinische Schwampel mit CDU und FDP unter den GRÜNEN handelt hier genauso anglerfeindlich wie beim Thema Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt  oder C+R-Verbot.

Dabei braucht es diese Ausgestaltung des Gesetzes so nicht, wie der Blick nach M-V oder nach Dänemark/Schweden zeigt. 
Das ist so NICHT vorgeschrieben, und wird woanders anders, anglerfreundlicher umgesetzt in Europa.

Also ist es seitens der Regierung, der Schwampel mit FDP und CDU unter den GRÜNEN, wieder einmal klar und bewusst anglerfeindlich und GEGEN Angler und Angeln, statt zu versuchen den Angeltourismus zu retten und zu helfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



> Kontrollieren denn die zusätzlichen Fischereiaufseher auch die Berufsfischer, würde ja Sinn machen.


Nein, es geht hier beim Gesetzentwurf nur ums Baglimit, also rein für (bzw. gegen) Angler..

Fischer haben Quoten und kein Baglimit, sind da nicht betroffen vom Gesetz..

Ein reines Anti-Angler-Gesetz...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Es geht doch auch nicht grundsätzlich gegen Kontrollen! Kontrollen sind gut und wichtig. 

Es geht um die Erhöhung der Anzahl und die Art der Kontrollen! Die Änderung und auch die Kontrollen selber werden zudem eine abschreckende Wirkung auf den Tourismus haben.

Eine Kontrolle inkl. Überprüfung der Kartenplotter nimmt eine gewisse Zeit in Anspruch.

Ich finde Verkehrskontrollen auf der Straße auch wichtig. Wenn ich aber jeden Tag zur Arbeit eine Kontrolle habe und dort immer 30 Minuten "verliere", finde ich das irgendwann auch nicht mehr so lustig.

Fährst Du mit dem Kutter raus und hast netto 4 Stunden Angelzeit, davon gehen dann noch einmal 60 Minuten wegen einer Kontrolle flöten, dann macht das irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr.

Wie lange werden die Kontrollen dauern? Mal angenommen die kommen mit 3 Personen an Bord und prüfen die Papiere und Fänge von 40 Anglern-dann sind 60 Minuten vermutlich realistisch. Wenn im Hafen nur ein Kontrolleur steht (so sieht es aktuell hier meistens aus) und dieser erst das Fahrtgebiet kontrolliert und anschließend die Angler, bevor diese von Bord dürfen, dann sind 60 Minuten optimistisch.

Noch eine Anmerkung, dass es sich bei dem Entwurf um einen "Freifahrtschein" für die Behörden handelt. Die Änderung soll erfolgen, um die Einhaltung des Baglimit zu überprüfen. Warum sollen dann auch Plattfisch- oder Heringsangler überprüft werden können (geht um die Daten)? 

Plant S-H zusätzliche Einschränkungen bei den Fischarten (MeFo ist ja immer wieder ein Gerücht hier oben)?

Warum soll die Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, ggf. auch die BiFVo zu ändern?

Hier wird das Baglimit genutzt oder besser vorgeschoben, um grundsätzlich die Kontrollmöglichkeiten zu verschärfen!

Kontrollen ja, aber nicht als Tourismusabwehrinstrument!

Zudem wird im Entwurf angegeben, dass der Verwaltung keine zusätzlichen Kosten entstehen. Aber aktuell werden 5 neue Kontrolleure auf ihre Aufgabe vorbereitet. Das zahlen vermutlich wir Angler über die Fischereiabgabe...

So kann man natürlich auch dem Stellenabbau bei der WaschPo entgegen wirken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

joo, mach mir ruhig weiter wieder Blutdruck gleich am hellen Morgen..

Leider hast Du damit auch recht, an das mit dem "Freifahrtschein" hatte noch nicht mal ich gedacht..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



zander67 schrieb:


> Kontrollieren denn die zusätzlichen Fischereiaufseher auch die Berufsfischer, würde ja Sinn machen.



In der Ostsee sind nach meinen Infos 5 Fischerei-Inspekteure für die Kontrolle von 27  Anlande-Häfen zuständig. 24 Stunden vor einer Kontrolle wird in der Rege der Hafen  informiert. Ob die den Kapitän eines Hochseeangelschiffes auch einen Tag vorher anrufen? Oder den Bootsvermieter? Oder mich persönlich?

Die Quote der Kontrollen der Erwerbsfischer lag in der Ostsee bei 6,5%. Werden jetzt verstärkt die bösen Angler kontrolliert, wird diese Quote vermutlich nicht besser werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Voraussagen kann man da sicherlich ohne allzu große Skepsis - unabhängig was da konkret im aktuellen Fall am Ende real kommt - bei der der anglerfeindlichen und Angeltourismusfeindlichen Intention der Politik in Schleswig Holstein wie auch im Bund (Baglimit BMEL, Angelverbote BMUB), dass wir zukünftig viel mehr Berichte vom Meeresangeln in der Ostsee aus Schweden, Dänemark und Polen bekommen werden als aus S-H und M-V...

Dazu wirds keine Glaskugel brauchen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Schlimmer:
JEDER Angelkutter der aufgehen muss, ist wegen der Lizenzen (Ausnahmeregelung Sportfischerfahrzeug) endgültig WEG..
Es gibt keine neuen Lizenzen, ein Schiff nach EU-Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie ausrüsten zu lassen, ist nicht bezahlbar/erwirtschaftbar.

Siehe dazu bereits 2006 von mir verfasst (nicht, dass wir nicht immer und lang genug gewarnt hätten):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/wie-lange-gibt-es-noch-angelkutter.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Grundsätzlich sollte in meinen Augen jede Maßnahme - die uns Angler einschränkt - zielführend, erforderlich und vor allem verhältnismäßig und nicht einfach nur anschreckend sein oder gar einmal mehr den Eindruck von Willkür erwecken.

Gerade "erforderlich" stelle ich in den Vordergrund! Es gibt bisher keinen Nachweis, dass Angler sich nicht an das Baglimit halten. Der Gesetzentwurf beruht alleine auf einer Annahme, dass wir Angler gegen die EU Verordnung verstoßen werden, da man annimmt, dass die Fänge des einzelnen Anglers durch die Erholung der Dorschbestände zu nehemn wird. Das ist alleine ein Widerspruch! Das Baglimit wird beibehalten, obwohl das Ministerium jetzt - nachdem das Baglimit für 2018 verlängert wurde - endlich zugibt, dass sich die Dorschbestände erholen. Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, setzte die Erholung bereits ein, bevor das Baglimit eingeführt wurde!

Es wird also ein Gesetz erlassen, ohne dass bisher eine Notwendigkeit erkennbar ist. Demnach soll dieses Gesetz bereits durch den Erlass eine abschreckende Wirkung haben.

Nehmen wir das Beispiel "Handy am Steuer". Ein Verbot wirde nicht eingeführt, als das Handy auf den Markt kam, sondern erst, als nachgewiesen wurde, dass ein Handy am Steuer eine Unfalursache ist.

Wir (Meeres-) Angler werden vom Ministerium bereits im Vorfeld pauschal kriminalisiert!

Es gibt ja bereits jetzt Ahndungsmöglichkeiten in S-H, man möchte die lediglich verschärfen bzw. für die Behörden vereinfachen und zusätzliche Kontrollinstrumente (Überprüfung der Seekartenplotter) - die in meinen Augen nicht erforderlich sind - schaffen.

Wir werden uns dagegen wehren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Ihr werdet euch wehren Lars, da bin ich sicher. 

Und die Verbanditen im LSFV-SH, DMV und DAFV???

Erwartest Du da Unterstützung??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Verbanditen im LSFV-SH, DMV und DAFV???
> 
> Erwartest Du da Unterstützung??



DMV und DAFV sind hier ja erst einmal nicht gefragt, sondern nur der LSFV SH. Ob der LSFV SH den DAFV um Unterstützung bittet, kann ich nicht beantworten.

Aber erwarten ja (sollte ja deren Aufgabe sein), aber ob wir Angler die bekommen werden, kann ich nicht beantworten!

Wenn dort erkannt wird, dass die Änderung auch Einfluss auf die BiFVo hat, werden die sicherlich zumindest diesbezüglich aktiv werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



zander67 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kein Nachweis, da zu wenig Kontrollen?



Es gab einige Kontrollen, sogar nicht wirklich wenige. Nach meinen Infos wurde hierbei lediglich ein Verstoß an die Behörde gemeldet bzw. eine Unterlassung geschrieben.



zander67 schrieb:


> Die Überprüfung der Plotter macht eigentlich nur Sinn, um festzustellen ob Schon-/Schutzgebiete befahren wurden.VG



Merkst Du selber, oder? Habeck ist jetzt - nach der Wahl in SH - für die Verbotszone im Fehmarnbelt und hat den Änderungsentwurf für das LFischG unterzeichnet...

Da man hier auch die Kleinboote nicht ausnimmt, denke ich natürlich schon weiter. Welche Verbotszonen haben die im Ministerium für die Ostsee schon in Planung?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Ich freue mich ja über jeden, der mich versteht! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



bastido schrieb:


> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, was hat das Auslesen des Plotters mit dem Baglimit zu tun? Auch wird seitens der Politik ja gerade so getan, als wenn es vor dem Baglimit gar keinen Anlass für Kontrollen gab, trotz Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen, Höchstfangmengen (Mefo, Lachs) und reichlich Verbotszonen.
> *In meiner Wahrnehmung hat man hier an der Küste, da bin ich ganz bei Lars, eine politische Grundsatzentscheidung zur Resourcenverteilung getroffen, auch wenn diese jeglichen rationalen Überlegungen widersprich*t. Wie gesagt, das wird noch richtig übel.
> Die Umsetzung dieser Strategie durfte ich schon live erleben, wenn auch MV.
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332150&page=10


so seh ich das auch


----------



## mefofänger (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

es ist echt erschreckend wie realitätsfern die meisten politiker bei uns in deutschland sind!:c#q:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

vollkommen richtig - hier in Bezug auf Angelpolitik!

Weil uns HIER allgemeine Politik ja nicht interessiert (muss mich immer selber ermahnen, da dran zu denken und nix zu schreiben dazu)..


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

An dieser Stelle möchten wir aber noch einmal klarstellen, dass es sich hierbei ausschließlich um einen* Entwurf* handelt. Die Umsetzung gilt es jetzt mit aller Macht zu verhindern!

Das bedeutet auch, dass sich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nichts für uns Angler geändert hat.

Es zeigt aber leider auch, wie die Politik denkt, welch irsinnigen Regelungen immer wieder ausgebrütet werden und welch wirre Gedanken da im Spiel sind.

An diesem Beispiel kann mal einmal mehr erkennen, dass wir Angler bei den Behörden und bei der Politik leider kein großes Ansehen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> An diesem Beispiel kann mal einmal mehr erkennen, dass wir Angler bei den Behörden und bei der Politik leider kein großes Ansehen haben.



Woher das nur kommt (Stichworte DAFV, LSFV-SH etc.) ...???


----------



## Flatfish86 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Kann man den Entwurf öffentlich einsehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Frag beim LSFV-SH.....

Die müssten ihn auch haben....

Ich kann solche mir zugespielten Dokumente leider nicht öffentlich machen, nur (wie geschehen) draus zitieren..


----------



## smithie (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Baglimit wird beibehalten, obwohl das Ministerium jetzt - nachdem das Baglimit für 2018 verlängert wurde - endlich zugibt, dass sich die Dorschbestände erholen. Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, setzte die Erholung bereits ein, bevor das Baglimit eingeführt wurde!


Ich kenne den Inhalt des Gesetzesentwurfs nicht. 

Aber wenn da wirklich drinnen steht, dass sich die Dorschbestände erholt haben, dann hast Du ein offizielles Dokument, in dem die Poilitik diese Erholung der Bestände anerkennt. Das könnte noch hilfreich sein - bei all dem berechtigten Ärger...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Zitat aus der Begründung: _"Da aber ein sehr großer Dorschjahrgang 2016 nachwächst, ist absehbar, dass die Anzahl der Verstöße zunehmen wird, zumal davon auszugehen ist, dass das Regelungsinstrument Tagesfanglimit Dorsch auch in den kommenden Jahren Anwendung finden wird und wahrscheinlich sogar weitere Fischarten mit Fanglimit hinzukommen."_


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

milde ausgedrückt - krieg schon wieder Blutdruck....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Dorschjahrgang *2016* => Einführung Baglimit 2017...

Nur zur Erinnerung!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Kann man den Entwurf öffentlich einsehen?



Im Zweifel bei der Fischereibehörde, dem Herausgeber anfragen. Das wäre dann die hoch offizielle Stelle für Jedermann.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



zander67 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kein Nachweis, da zu wenig Kontrollen?



Nicht nur Vielleicht, sondern definitiv zu wenige..

 Das ist ein öffentliches Beispiel:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334875

 Es mag zwar sein, dass ab und an mal im Kutterschwerpunkt Heiligenhafen kontrolliert wird..., ansonsten auf weiter Flur, absolute Fehlanzeige.

 Was da in der Realität am Strand oder von Kleinbooten passiert, da macht sich keiner ein Bild von....

 Das ist auch absolut nicht kontrollierbar, da sind die 5 Kontrolleure ein Pups, um eine einigermaßene Kontrolle gewährleisten zu können müssten die 500 Kontrolleure einstellen...

 Ich bin in über 35 Jahren Meeresangeln nicht ein einziges Mal kontrolliert worden..., weder vom Kleinboot, noch auf einem Kutter oder am Strand oder einer Seebrücke.

 Übrigens halte ich weder von dem Baglimit etwas, noch von der Verbotszone...

 Die Gesetzesänderung..., naja...... Wobei die Begründung auch nicht meins ist.....

 Allerdings wurde an vielen Stellen auch immer gemeckert, dass man zwar Baglimts und Verbostzonen einführt, die aber kaum kontrollierbar sind und dazu schwierig zu Ahnden..., weil EU-Recht. Nun macht sich die Behörde die Tür auf und das ist auch wieder falsch... Irgend etwas ist ja immer|uhoh:


----------



## smithie (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Eine Frage zu den Verbotsgebieten: darf ich da mit dem Boot an sich reinfahren?

Falls ja, müsste mir der Kontrolleur, der den Plotter auswertet, erstmal nachweisen, dass ich da auch geangelt habe.


----------



## Brutzlaff (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



> Eine Stellungnahme kann bis zum 16.Februar 2018 an das MELUR abgegeben  werden. Neben dem NABU und dem BUND wird u.a. auch der deutsche  Tierschutzbund um eine Stellungnahme gebeten.



Werden eigentlich nur Befürworter um eine Stellungnahme gebeten oder auch andere....ähmm Institutionen, nenne ich es mal...|kopfkrat


----------



## smithie (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was da in der Realität am Strand oder von Kleinbooten passiert, da macht sich keiner ein Bild von....


Glaubst Du, die Bilder ändern sich mit der Gesetzesänderung?



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Allerdings wurde an vielen Stellen auch immer gemeckert, dass man zwar Baglimts und Verbostzonen einführt, die aber kaum kontrollierbar sind und dazu schwierig zu Ahnden..., weil EU-Recht. Nun macht sich die Behörde die Tür auf und das ist auch wieder falsch... Irgend etwas ist ja immer|uhoh:


Kann sein, dass ich das falsch verstanden habe, aber es gibt doch Kontrollen und Verstöße sind ahndbar?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



smithie schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu den Verbotsgebieten: darf ich da mit dem Boot an sich reinfahren?
> 
> Falls ja, müsste mir der Kontrolleur, der den Plotter auswertet, erstmal nachweisen, dass ich da auch geangelt habe.



Da darf jeder reinfahren, das ist ja gerade der Schwachsinn...., selbst Fischer mit Schleppnetzen...

 Das Plotter auslesen macht nur Sinn, wenn man von einem eventuellen Fischereiaufseherboot beim Angeln beobachtet wurde und die Plotterdaten zur genauen Orstsbestimmung nutzt..., weil die Grenzbereiche sonst schwierig sind...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



smithie schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich das falsch verstanden habe, aber es gibt doch Kontrollen und Verstöße sind ahndbar?



Die normalen Verstöße schon, Probleme machen die Verstöße gegen EU-Regelungen... Und im Grunde ist es gleichzeitig ein gewisser Bürokratieabbau, damit die Verfahren keine Jahre dauern...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



smithie schrieb:


> Glaubst Du, die Bilder ändern sich mit der Gesetzesänderung?



Wenn die ersten erwischt wurden und entsprechend auf die Mütze bekommen haben, wird sich das zumindest rumsprechen und einzelne anschrecken, ja, das glaube ich.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



> Da darf jeder reinfahren, das ist ja gerade der Schwachsinn...., selbst Fischer mit Schleppnetzen...



Man kann auch mit einem 200m langen Öltanker durchfahren. Alles kein Problem. 

Es ist der 50g Pilker der die Steinhauf.. ähm wertvollen Ostsee-Riffe rücksichtslos zerstört. 

Man darf echt gar nicht drüber nachdenken...


----------



## smithie (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn die ersten erwischt wurden und entsprechend auf die Mütze bekommen haben, wird sich das zumindest rumsprechen und einzelne anschrecken, ja, das glaube ich.


Das kannst Du doch jetzt, ohne Gesetzesänderung, auch machen.

Bzw welche Verstöße meinst Du denn jetzt? Die Baby Dorsche?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



smithie schrieb:


> Das kannst Du doch jetzt, ohne Gesetzesänderung, auch machen.
> 
> Bzw welche Verstöße meinst Du denn jetzt? Die Baby Dorsche?



Bei der Gesetzesänderung geht es hauptsächlich um das Baglimit der EU.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nicht nur Vielleicht, sondern definitiv zu wenige..
> 
> Das ist ein öffentliches Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Ich wurde dieses Jahr vor Fehmarn zweimal kontrolliert, letztes Jahr auch. Freundliche Kontrollen durch die WaschPo, keine Beanstandungen, keine Frage nach dem Fang.

Zu den Kontrollen am Strand kann ich nichts sagen.

Es wurde nicht zwingend nach mehr Kontrollen gerufen, sondern lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Baglimit nicht kontrollierbar ist, sondern lediglich abschreckende Wirkung auf den Angeltourismus hat. Du schreibst ja selber, dass für eine Kontrolle 500 Kontrolleure notwendig wären und nicht 5. Also nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein mit gravierenden Folgen für den Angeltourismus!

Warum ist das Baglimit nicht konrollierbar?

1. Der Aufwand für Kontrollen ist viel zu groß und nicht verhältmismäßig.
2. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit erwischt zu werden ist gering. Somit hätte hierzu eine freiwillige Vereinbarung mit deutlich geringeren negativen Folgen für den Tourismus sicherlich das gleiche Ergebnis gehabt.
3. Bei den Angelkuttern kann man natürlich in den Häfen die Fänge kontrollieren, wie es ja in der Praxis auch bereits umgesetzt wird. Doch was ist bei einer Umverteilung der Fänge auf die Angler untereinander? Wen bestraft man, wenn in einer Kiste 10 Dorsche liegen und diese Kiste keinem gehört? Wer kontrolliert denn, ob ab dem sechsten Dorsch der kleinste nicht wieder tot über Bord geht? 

Das Baglimit an sich ist Blödsinn!



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das Plotter auslesen macht nur Sinn, wenn man von einem eventuellen Fischereiaufseherboot beim Angeln beobachtet wurde und die Plotterdaten zur genauen Orstsbestimmung nutzt..., weil die Grenzbereiche sonst schwierig sind...



Wofür ist das im LFischG notwendig und wozu, um eine Fangmenge zu kontrollieren? Reicht da nicht ein Blick in den Eimer? Man sucht eine Möglichkeit, um das Angeln im Schutzgebiet nachzuweisen. Was hat das im LFischG zu suchen? Die Regelungen stehen im BNatSchG. Die planen - und da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher - neue Verbotszonen (Nullnutzungszonen?). Da kann man die Seekartenplotter schon einmal bei den Anglern als Beweis bei Verstößen dingfest machen.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die normalen Verstöße schon, Probleme machen die Verstöße gegen EU-Regelungen... Und im Grunde ist es gleichzeitig ein gewisser Bürokratieabbau, damit die Verfahren keine Jahre dauern...



Es kann doch bereits jetzt über das Landesverwaltungsgesetz (Verwaltungszwang) geahndet werden. Das ist denen bloß zu kompliziert. Jetzt wollen sie sich einen Freifahrtschein aushandeln...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Die dänen werden sich freuen und die polen freuen sich jetzt schon.....


----------



## raubangler (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



smithie schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu den Verbotsgebieten: darf ich da mit dem Boot an sich reinfahren?
> 
> Falls ja, müsste mir der Kontrolleur, der den Plotter auswertet, erstmal nachweisen, dass ich da auch geangelt habe.



Der Plotter (oder die kommende App) zeigt ja auch an, ob Du dich da 'anglertechnisch' verhalten hast.
Falls ja, wird die Beweislast wohl bei Dir liegen.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Übrigens halte ich weder von dem Baglimit etwas, noch von der Verbotszone...
> 
> Die Gesetzesänderung..., naja...... Wobei die Begründung auch nicht meins ist.....



Hast Du das eigentlich mal dem Verband in SH, zum Beispiel im dortigen Forum, mitgeteilt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier ist in Wort und zwischen den Zeilen geschrieben, wie und wofür man sich entschieden hat. Dabei geht es nicht um Kontrollen an sich, sondern um die Begründung.
> Wie immer vermutet, werden Angler von besseren Beständen nicht profitieren.
> Weitere Fischarten werden folgen.
> Angler sind erst einmal potentielle Regelbrecher, je mehr Fisch desto häufiger.
> ...



So ist es wohl! Du hast es verstanden... Wenn Du mal hier oben an der Küste bist, melde Dich einfach- dann gibt es einen Kaffee und ein Fischbrötchen #6


----------



## raubangler (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So ist es wohl! Du hast es verstanden... Wenn Du mal hier oben an der Küste bist, melde Dich einfach- dann gibt es einen Kaffee und ein Fischbrötchen #6



Das hatte ich bereits 2007 verstanden.....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1762971&postcount=105

Gibt es dafür auch ein Brötchen?
|wavey:


----------



## Grünknochen (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Ich denke, ab einem bestimmten Punkt macht es Sinn, zu verstehen, was mit gewissen nebulösen Formulierungen gemeint sein könnte. Ich zitiere mal aus einem Vorbeitrag, übrigens vollständig richtig zitiert aus der Begründung zum geplanten Gesetzesentwurf:

'' Bisher wurden *Verstöße* nach dem *Verwaltungszwang* des  *Landesverwaltungsgesetzes *geahndet. Dieses erscheint jedoch jetzt zu  kompliziert und müsse deshalb geändert werden, um angeblich eine  Anlastung durch die EU zu minimieren. Einmal mehr schiebt man der EU den  schwarzen Peter zu. Bisher reichte die Ahndung nach dem  Verwaltungszwang, jetzt aber nicht mehr?''

Nur so viel: Unter Verwaltungszwang versteht man die zwangsweise Durchsetzung eines zuvor ergangenen, auf ein konkretes Tun, Dulden oder Unterlassen gerichteten Verwaltungsaktes. Wenn der Bürger diese behördliche Entscheidung nicht befolgt, besteht die Möglichkeit der zwangsweisen Durchsetzung nach §§ 228 ff. Landesverwaltungsgesetz S-H., ua in Form eines Zwangsgeldes. Verstößt Kollege Angler ''nur'' gegen das Bag Limit, kommt dieses Verfahren, also auch ein Zwangsgeld überhaupt nicht in Betracht. Also muß man Owi oder Straftatbestände schaffen, um in der Vergangenheit liegendes per Gesetz verbotenes Handeln sanktionieren zu können. Zwangsgeld ist keine ''Bestrafung'', sondern Druckmittel...
Weil dies so ist, wette ich darum, dass es in S-H noch keinen einzigen Fall gegeben hat, in dem einem Angler gegenüber ein Zwangsgeld festgesetzt wurde, nachdem sich dieser geweigert hatte, einer behördlichen Aufforderung Folge zu leisten.
Bedeutet: Das nebulös als zweistufiges Verfahren ( erst Va, dann Verwaltungszwang) bezeichnete Instrumentarium ist in Wirklichkeit Mumpitz, weil komplett ungeeignet. In der Sache (zumindest auf der Rechtsebene) im Grundsatz also völlig  richtig, dass Baglimit EU über das LFG auf die Ordnungswidrigkeitenebene zu heben. Im Grundsatz richtig sag ich aber deshalb, weil die §§ Jungs in S-H die Gelegenheit genutzt haben, noch nen ganzen Tacken mehr zu machen. In Mc Pomm war man da sehr viel bescheidener. Genau dieses Mehr stinkt mir. Zu den sonstigen Änderungen will ich i.ü. nix sagen, weil ich z.Z. an der Kante zum Sauer sein bin...


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Mindestens eine schriftliche Unterlassung zum Baglimit aus 2017 mit Androhung eines Zwamgsgeldes liegt uns vor!

Mit mindestens meine ich vom Melur bestätigt als Original.


----------



## Grünknochen (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Sag ich doch. Erst Verwaltungsakt, dann Zwangsgeld ( wobei man die Androhung mit dem Grund VA verbinden kann). I.Ü. nur Androhung, und nicht Festsetzung.

Und an wen ist diese Unterlassungsverfügung gerichtet? Ich vermute mal, an den Kapitän eines Kutters. Außerdem sollte man auf diesem Schreiben eine gepflegte Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung finden, wenn's korrekt gelaufen ist ( und schon ist das Türchen offen für ein Klageverfahren, in dem man sich über das Baglimit unterhalten kann)...

Ergo: Wenn man halbwegs Ahnung von §§ hat, sollte man es tunlichst vermeiden, gegen das avisierte Prozedere zu argumentieren mit dem Hinweis, '' Zwangsgeld/ Verwaltungszwang habe doch bisher ausgereicht''. Das ist echt Mumpitz ( tut mir leid, dies so sagen zu müssen).

Im Übrigen: Echt gute Idee, sich auch in dieser Angelegenheit juristisch beraten zu lassen. Die eigentlichen Problempunkte findet man an ganz anderer Stelle. Sie sprangen mich geradezu an...


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...DF7A2E653666F7B4477FFF3C0#doc2060602bodyText5

Also ist das auf der Seite verkehrt? Der letzte Satz bei der Ahndung ist wohl neu.


----------



## Grünknochen (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Sagen wir es mal so:
Extrem schwammig und unpräzise. Als ich das vor einiger Zeit gelesen habe, musste ich schon etwas schmunzeln. Soll wohl eher der Abschreckung dienen als der Aufklärung über eine etwas störrische Rechtslage.

Also:
Der Anlass für die besprochene Änderung war, das von der EU festgesetzte Bag Limit einer  effektiven und umsetzbaren innerstaatlichen Kontrolle und Sanktionierung (OWiG) zu unterwerfen. Im Grundsatz völlig richtig, da nach noch geltendem Recht in SH (anders Mc Pomm) die Rechtsgrundlage  hierfür fehlte.
  Soweit, so gut. im Unterschied zu Mc Pomm hat man aber diesen  berechtigten Ausgangspunkt zum Anlaß genommen,  Tagesfangbeschränkungen neben den bisherigen Beschränkungen nach Maß  und Zeit über die Änderung des § 30 ( der die Ermächtigungsgrundlage für  die Verordnungen Binnenfischerei, Küstenfischerei ist), zu einem  allgemeinen Instrumentarium der Bestimmungen zum Fischschutz zu machen.  Bedeutet: Eine Tagesfangbeschränkung kannst Du in S-H ganz locker für  jede Fischart sowohl in der Küsten-, wie auch der Binnenfischerei per VO  einführen, falls die Änderung so durchgeht wie geplant.
  M.E. ist das gerade in der Binnenfischerei systemwidrig.  Tagesfangbeschränkungen sind ein klassisches Instrumentarium der Hege.  Für die Hege gilt das Lokalitätsprinzip, dh es kommt auf die Bedingungen  des jeweiligen konkreten Gewässers an. Beispiel: Wenn Du in einem  konkreten Gewässer einen Überbestand eines Fisches hast, für den eine  Tagesfangbeschränkung nach VO gilt, ist dies geradezu kontraproduktiv.  Punkt 2: Hege ist Aufgabe und Verantwortung des  Fischereiausübungsberechtigten bzw. Fischereirechtsinhabers, falls er  sein Recht nicht übertragen hat. Tendentiell würde ich deshalb von  Entmündigung sprechen, wenn der Staat die eigentlich private  Verantwortung und Aufgabe der Hege Step by Step übernimmt, und das auch noch im Sinne weiterer Einschränkungen per Sesselpuper-VO. Einen ähnlich gelagerten Versuch gab es schon in Niedersachsen, der aber dank der präzisen Arbeit des dortigen Angelverbandes verhindert werden konnte.

P.S.: Damit hier nicht der falsche Eindruck entsteht: Reine Juristerei. Hat nix mit der Sinnhaftigkeit des Baglimits an sich zu tun, über die man in der Tat trefflich streiten kann.


----------



## uwe Leu (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Hallo Leute,
es sind nicht nur die Dorschanler zu denen ich auch zähle.
Wir erleben gerade in MVP im Land der 1000 Seen wie in gewaltiger Brutalität uns der Zugang zu Gewässern genommen wird.
Ich habe mir nach der "Wiedervereinigung " ein kleines Boot mit Trailer gekauft und viel Freude auf unseren Seen gehabt....aus die Maus ich komme an keinen See mehr ran.
In unserem Dorf Pinnow bei Schwerin 4 Seen vor einem Jahr der letzte Zugang mit Steuergeldern gesperrt FFH Natura 2000 schöne Beschreibung für ein schmutziges Geschäft im grünen Deckmantel.
Was die Schweriner Regierung schafft, hat die SED Diktatur nicht in 40 Jahren geschafft, wir können heute um die Welt fliegen, aber nicht unsere eigene Natur genießen im so dünn besiedelten Land.
Zum LAV kann ich nur sagen, ich schäme mich die auch noch zu sponsern wird allerdings wenn in diesem Jahr nichts passiert das letzte Jahr sein, denn unsere Seen sind Leer wie noch nie.


----------



## Grünknochen (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Traurig.
Trotzdem: Natura 2000 selbst ist nicht das Problem. Sondern dessen Umsetzung in germanischer Reinkultur, dh sperren und verbieten...


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...?centerY=5703455.902?scale=5000000?layers=575

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Traurig.
> Trotzdem: Natura 2000 selbst ist nicht das Problem. Sondern dessen Umsetzung in germanischer Reinkultur, dh sperren und verbieten...





gründler schrieb:


> http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...?centerY=5703455.902?scale=5000000?layers=575
> 
> #h




Dazu, schon ausm Mai letzten Jahres:
Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler


----------



## Grünknochen (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Thomas,
zur Ehrlichkeit gehört aber schon noch dazu, festzustellen, dass Deutschland weitaus mehr zernutzt, als zerschützt ist. Sehr, wirklich sehr positiv sprechen wir insoweit von Kulturlandschaft...
Wenn ich es mal ganz pauschal ausdrücken darf: Extremer Schutz ist das Spiegelbild extremer Nutzung. Und die Nutzung war zuerst. Wer die Freiheit will, muss die Nutzung ( damit meine ich nicht das Angeln) zurückfahren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

War nur zur Ergänzung, spielt bei der unsäglichen geplanten Gesetzgebung durch das anglerfeindlichen S-H keine direkte Rolle, zeigt nur, wo es menschen- und bürgerfeindlich hingeht:
Aussperren, verbieten, entnutzen..

Und zukünftig mit immer weniger Mitspracherecht und Einspruchsmöglichkeiten..

Wir haben lange genug gewarnt..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wer die Freiheit will, muss die Nutzung ( damit meine ich nicht das Angeln) zurückfahren...



Ich rede immer vom "Menschen aus der Natur aussperren" und Du nutzt jetzt auch noch den Begriff "Freiheit" . Man, Du machst mich fertig....

Um noch einmal auf den Verwaltungsakt/ Verwaltungszwang einzugehen.

Natürlich glaube ich Dir - alleine auf Grund Deines Fachwissens -, aber Du musst mir doch zugestehen, dass die Behörde damit arbeitet und damit vergehen (versucht hat) sanktioniert. Also müssen wir das doch auch so öffentlich schreiben...

Morgen erscheint dazu übrigens der erste Artikel in der Presse hier oben bei uns #6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Morgen erscheint dazu übrigens der erste Artikel in der Presse hier oben bei uns #6.


Hat etwa der LSFV-SH Stellung bezogen??
:q:q:q


----------



## Grünknochen (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich rede immer vom "Menschen aus der Natur aussperren" und Du nutzt jetzt auch noch den Begriff "Freiheit" . Man, Du machst mich fertig....
> 
> Um noch einmal auf den Verwaltungsakt/ Verwaltungszwang einzugehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Na klaro! Das Thema muss auf die Theke. Alles perfekt. Würd mich freuen, wenn Du mit meinen Statements etwas anfangen kannst.
> Sorry für den Begriff *Freiheit*. Was meinst Du, warum ich mich seit Jahrzehnten immer wieder in den hohen Norden oberhalb des Polarkreises verdrücke? Ich muss raus. Sonst ersticke ich. Und Jura find ich eigentlich doof...



Klar kann ich mit Deinen Statements etwas anfangen, weisst Du doch . Das Thema kommt morgen auf die Theke, ist nämlich die Titelseite hier oben in Ostholstein.

Ich habe den Bericht bereits vorliegen und werde den natürlich morgen einstellen, Genehmigung liegt bereits vor...

Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung!


----------



## Hezaru (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Natura 2000, FFH und so weiter ist schon ein Problem. Grundlagen werden geschaffen die erstmal keinen interessieren und dann immer weiter verschärft und für uns schlechter ausgelegt werden. Und irgendwann plötzlich auch kontrolliert werden.
Die Ostsee ist für Naturschutztheoretiker evtl. nur ein kleines Experiment. Und wenn kein großer Widerstand kommt wird es auch auf das Binnenland, den Süden Deutschlands ausgeweitet.
Und das ist auch der Grund weshalb es uns alle was angeht. 
Schwer zu erkennen, Absicht?
Ich denke Ja, aber 99% der Angler bei uns in Bayern wissen nichts davon. Damit ist es auch schwer flächendeckend Widerstand aufzubauen.
Habs hier schon oft geschrieben, dafür hat man ja Lobbyverbände.
Aber Lobbyverbände die nichts tun richten einen Schaden an der unermesslich ist. Wenn der Lobbyverband (DAFV, LV) nicht aufschreit passt ja alles.
Den Link von Gründler hab ich schon einige Zeit (da leider nicht gespeichert erfolglos gesucht, Danke) gesucht.
Schickt das mal weiter an eure Vereinsvorstände mit dem Hinweis das das da dann in Zukunft Besatzeinschränkungen (zB Karpfen Zander ReBo etz.) droht.
Oder Angeleinschränkungen, Betretungsverbot etz.

Sorry, bin mal wieder abgeschweift. Aber ich bin schon halbwegs sicher das es so kommt und die Scheixxe an der Ostsee ein Vorbote ist was wir im Binnenland zu erwarten haben. Ein kleines Experiment eben.
Solange Schleppnetze die westliche Ostsee durchpflügen und jeder Befang tot ist sind Angler und Kutter doch nicht relevant.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Man sieht jetzt aber einmal, wie wichtig wir Angler sind und wie wichtig das Baglimit ist!

Jetzt verschärft man die Fischereikontrollen  mit zusätzlichem Personal! Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und gültige Angelpapiere  scheinen bisher eine eher untergeordnete Rolle in der Politik/ Behörde zu spielen,  gleiches gilt natürlich auch für Bootspapiere oder Alkohol am Ruder!  Denn dafür war ja anscheinend bisher ausreichend Personal vorhanden, für  die Kontrolle des Baglimit wird das Personal erhöht. Das passt nicht, da  steckt mehr dahinter. Wetten?

Das die Kontrollen der Erwerbsfischer (Ostsee 6,5%, Nordsee 2,2%) seit Jahren als mangelhaft und ungenügend kritisiert werden, interessiert niemanden in Kiel!


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Natura 2000, FFH und so weiter ist schon ein Problem. Grundlagen werden geschaffen die erstmal keinen interessieren und dann immer weiter verschärft und für uns schlechter ausgelegt werden. Und irgendwann plötzlich auch kontrolliert werden.
> Die Ostsee ist für Naturschutztheoretiker evtl. nur ein kleines Experiment. Und wenn kein großer Widerstand kommt wird es auch auf das Binnenland, den Süden Deutschlands ausgeweitet.
> Und das ist auch der Grund weshalb es uns alle was angeht.
> Schwer zu erkennen, Absicht?
> ...



Haben wir schon erwähnt, dass wir noch Spenden sammeln?#6

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke

Jeder Euro zählt! DANKE!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Wir diskutieren hier ja nicht allgemeine Politik, aber Nachdenken, wer die eigenen Interessen wohl am besten vertritt, ist beim Machen des Kreuzes auf dem Wahlzettel definitiv von Vorteil. |wavey:

Irgendwer hat die Typen in SH ja an die Macht gebracht und da ich davon ausgehe, dass diese Leute wiedergewählt werden wollen, scheint die Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung dieses Bundeslandes mit dem Handeln der Regierung bzgl. der Zerstörung von Kleinbetrieben im Angeltourismus kein Problem zu haben.

Angler und Jäger werden in Deutschland als verschrobene Randgruppen betrachtet. So sieht es aus.

So langsam geht vielleicht einigen Leuten ein Licht auf, dass Angler in Bayern um einiges besser gestellt sind als in anderen Bundesländern, weil hier derzeit Spinner noch nicht das Sagen haben.


----------



## Hezaru (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Haben wir schon erwähnt, dass wir noch Spenden sammeln?#6
> 
> www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke
> 
> Jeder Euro zählt! DANKE!



Ich hab ja schon nen Huni Gespendet. Erstmal dachte ich " oh, war bischen viel, jetzt denke ich " Sorry, war zu wenig"
Wie schnell lässt man mal 50-250 Euro im Angelladen und vergisst dabei das das wichtigste am Angeln ist überhaupt Angeln gehen zu dürfen, seine Ruhe zu haben und eine Entscheidungsfreiheit zu haben was man mitnehmen darf (kann,will, möchte oder auch nicht, eingeschränkt vom Erlaubnisschein).
Ich war noch nie an der Ostsee, aber dennoch berühren mich eure Sorgen doch heftig. Ich will da auch mal hin, Baglimit hin oder her.
Ich bin in einigen anderen Lobbyverbänden, die Politiker würden bei sowas zerfetzt werden und es erst garnicht versuchen.
Problem sind unsere Verbände, die müssten Klagen und nicht ihr.
Für mich ist das Ganze wie ein Flächenbrand an der Ostsee der auch irgendwann Bayern erreichen wird aber dann ist es zu spät für uns.
@ Naturliebhaber
ich Denke auch wir werden dann ganz geschickt über irgendwelche EU-Verordnungen und andere Sachen plus Ländersachen verarscht.
So Richtung Besatzverbot in Baggerseen mit Zandern usw.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie an der Ostsee, aber dennoch berühren mich eure Sorgen doch heftig. Ich will da auch mal hin, Baglimit hin oder her.



Es wird Zeit und Du wirst begeistert sein, versprochen- lass Dich in unseren Bann ziehen!

Vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung. Wenn Du hier oben bist melde Dich einfach- wir stehen bei Deinem ersten Ostseetrip mit Tipps zur Verfügung, eventuell ja sogar als persönlicher Guide .

DANKE!


----------



## Hezaru (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Danke, mach ich...:m


----------



## kati48268 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Angler und Jäger werden in Deutschland als verschrobene Randgruppen betrachtet.


Ich muss es immer wieder sagen:
der eigentliche Skandal ist, 
dass dem Rest der Bevölkerung 
(& sogar der eigenen Klientel) 
dieser Scheixx als _Naturschutzmaßnahme_ verkauft wird!

Da müssen wir überall viel stärker drauf hinweisen.
Wir Angler sind letztendlich nicht so wichtig,
die vom Tourismus lebenden SHler Kolateralschaden,
verarxxxt werden aber alle Bürger!


----------



## raubangler (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Haben wir schon erwähnt, dass wir noch Spenden sammeln?#6
> 
> www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke
> 
> Jeder Euro zählt! DANKE!



Hattest Du schon erzählt, ob es Möglichkeiten gibt, solche Spenden von der Steuer abzusetzen?
Vielleicht spenden an Heiligenhafen, die das Geld dann an Euch weiterleiten?


----------



## Hezaru (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich muss es immer wieder sagen:
> der eigentliche Skandal ist,
> dass dem Rest der Bevölkerung
> (& sogar der eigenen Klientel)
> ...



Hast scho Recht, aber niemand kapiert es oder es geht ihnen am Arxxx vorbei.
Bei uns ist ja der Lv aus dem Bv ausgetreten, hat aber Zeitgleich den Bv Verbandsbeitrag als Beitragserhöhung selbst einkassiert, und macht auch nicht mehr als vorher.
Wir hatten ja vor vier-fünf Jahren mal ein Thema im AB wie lange es der DAFV noch macht und die schlimmste und undenkbarste Möglichkeit ist eingetreten. Der DAFV mit CHK existiert noch und wenn sie mal das Maul aufmachen schaden sie uns.
Der Zusammenhang zu diesem Thema ist "wenn sie ihre Arbeit machen würden bräuchten wir keinen Lars oder andere"
Aber sie kassieren die Kohle!!
Komischerweise denke ich gerade an den Film " Das Leben des Brian"  und wünsch mir ein Dutzend Flache, 20 Runde und einen Zentner eckige Große. Ich hab mal was gelesen das soll gut gegen hohen Blutdruck sein:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Komischerweise denke ich gerade an den Film " Das Leben des Brian"  und wünsch mir ein Dutzend Flache, 20 Runde und einen Zentner eckige Große. Ich hab mal was gelesen das soll gut gegen hohen Blutdruck sein:vik:


ach ja......


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hattest Du schon erzählt, ob es Möglichkeiten gibt, solche Spenden von der Steuer abzusetzen?




Ja, hatte ich .

Für Privatpersonen ist das leider nicht möglich. Für "größere" Spenden von Firmen Verbänden/Vereinen haben wir Möglicheiten gefunden, wenn diese über die WiSH laufen. Hierzu bedarf es aber einer vorherigen Abstimmung.

Alle Spenden laufen bei der WiSH über eine eigene Kostenstelle, auch PayPal und sind somit alle zu belegen/ einsehbar #6.

Wir haben die Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung des heutigen Berichtes im Fehmarnschen Tageblatt (https://www.fehmarn24.de) und möchten Euch diesen nicht vorenthalten. An dieser Stelle vielen Dank auf die Insel Fehmarn!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Dass Du nun "Aktivist" bist (im Gegensatz zu Verbanditen, die nicht mal ansatzweise aktiv sind), das kannst Du Dir als Orden anstecken.

Der letzte Satz ist klasse!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



bastido schrieb:


> Mir ist nach wie vor dieses Prozedere völlig unklar.
> 
> „Eine Stellungnahme kann bis zum 16.Februar 2018 an das MELUR abgegeben werden. Neben dem NABU und dem BUND wird u.a. auch der deutsche Tierschutzbund um eine Stellungnahme gebeten.“
> 
> Was haben die denn mit dem Verfahren zu tun bzw. erhellendes beizutragen und wurden weiter auch relevante (ja ich weiß sind schwer zu finden) Anglervertreter gebeten Stellung zu beziehen?



Ja, u.a. der Anglerverband S-H und der LSFV SH. Passte wohl aus Platzgründen da nicht mehr hin...:g

Auch der Verband der Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiffe sowie der Landesfischereiverband.

Es wird immer deutlicher, dass die sich in Kiel auf die Kleinboote einschiessen- die Routen der Kutter können die über AIS auslesen. AIS ist dort Pflicht an Bord!


----------



## Grünknochen (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ja, u.a. der Anglerverband S-H und der LSFV SH. Passte wohl aus Platzgründen da nicht mehr hin...:g
> 
> Auch der Verband der Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiffe sowie der Landesfischereiverband.
> 
> Es wird immer deutlicher, dass die sich in Kiel auf die Kleinboote einschiessen- die Routen der Kutter können die über AIS auslesen. AIS ist dort Pflicht an Bord!



Exakt richtig. Ich würde deshalb darauf bestehen, dass die Änderung des § 44 zum Thema ''Belegpflicht, Einsichtnahme in Tracking Auszeichnungen'' mit dem Zusatz versehen wird: '' soweit sich eine Pflicht zur Dokumentation (Logbuch uä) aus dem Schiffssicherheitsgesetz, der hierzu erlassenen Verordnung sowie entsprechenden Rechtsakten der EU ergibt''
Ich bestreite mal glatt, dass ein Landesgesetzgeber im Rahmen des Fischereirechtes Fragen wie Dokumentationspflicht, Logbuch uä überhaupt regeln darf, wenn es übergeordnetes Recht gibt, dass das Thema abschließend regelt.

Bedeutet: Eine reine Kontrolle ohne entsprechenden Anlass läßt einen Einblick in Aufzeichnungen, egal ob technisch oder manuell, gar nicht zu, da der Schiffsführer (möglicherweise) nicht verpflichtet ist, solche Aufzeichnungen überhaupt zu führen ( das entscheidet sich nach den og Gesetzen). Lediglich bei Vorliegen eines Verdachtes auf eine Ordnungswidrigkeit/ Straftat eröffnen sich weitere Wege (Sicherstellung, Beschlagnahme - insbesondere als Beweismittel). Aber auch die haben ihre Tücken...

Oder noch einfacherer (da eh nur deklaratorisch): Einfach streichen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



bastido schrieb:


> O.k., danke. Da werden wohl die Köpfe rauchen in der Abteilung „Öffentlichkeitsarbeit“.:g



ich denke, da qualmen höchstens die Socken, weil sie die Füße auf dem Tisch liegen haben#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

pöööhse, aber leider wohl wahr..


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Exakt richtig. Ich würde deshalb darauf bestehen, dass die Änderung des § 44 zum Thema ''Belegpflicht, Einsichtnahme in Tracking Auszeichnungen'' mit dem Zusatz versehen wird: '' soweit sich eine Pflicht zur Dokumentation (Logbuch uä) aus dem Schiffssicherheitsgesetz, der hierzu erlassenen Verordnung sowie entsprechenden Rechtsakten der EU ergibt''
> Ich bestreite mal glatt, dass ein Landesgesetzgeber im Rahmen des Fischereirechtes Fragen wie Dokumentationspflicht, Logbuch uä überhaupt regeln darf, wenn es übergeordnetes Recht gibt, dass das Thema abschließend regelt.
> 
> Bedeutet: Eine reine Kontrolle ohne entsprechenden Anlass läßt einen Einblick in Aufzeichnungen, egal ob technisch oder manuell, gar nicht zu, da der Schiffsführer (möglicherweise) nicht verpflichtet ist, solche Aufzeichnungen überhaupt zu führen ( das entscheidet sich nach den og Gesetzen). Lediglich bei Vorliegen eines Verdachtes auf eine Ordnungswidrigkeit/ Straftat eröffnen sich weitere Wege (Sicherstellung, Beschlagnahme - insbesondere als Beweismittel). Aber auch die haben ihre Tücken...
> ...



So sieht es aus! Wir kämpfen allerdings für die Option "streichen".

Interessant ist bei der Argumentation/ Begründung, dass man sich wieder auf das EU Recht beruft! Sollen wir jetzt wie beim Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt - also Natura2000 - den Vergleich mit Dänemark oder Polen heranziehen? Müssen wir glaube ich nicht mehr, oder?

Auf der anderen Seite beruft sich die deutsche Politik richtigerweise auf das EU Recht. Denn die EU räumt den Mitgliedstaaten ja grundsätzlich strengere nationale Reglungen ein. Das Deutschland hier immer alleine glänzt, ist natürlich nicht schön- aber aus diesem Grund nennen wir das ja von Beginn an "deutsche Politik der Verbote".

Leider verstehen die weder in Berlin noch in Kiel, dass diese Art der Politik Existenzen zerstört und den Angeltouristen nach Dänemark oder Polen treibt.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> So sieht es aus! Wir kämpfen allerdings für die Option "streichen".
> 
> Interessant ist bei der Argumentation/ Begründung, dass man sich wieder auf das EU Recht beruft! Sollen wir jetzt wie beim Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt - also Natura2000 - den Vergleich mit Dänemark oder Polen heranziehen? Müssen wir glaube ich nicht mehr, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## Eiderangler1 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Hallo in die Runde, lange Zeit habe ich hier nur mitgelesen, jetzt muss ich mich langsam mal einbringen, sonst schaffen es unsere Feinde uns unser tolles Hobby in Deutschland komplett zu verbieten. Denn das muss man leider feststellen, dass wir es mit einem Gegner zu tun haben der uns weg haben will. Und da hilft auch kein Geheule hier im AB, sondern man muss den Gegner mit allen Mitteln bekämpfen, die uns zur Verfügung stehen. Erster richtiger Schritt ist die Vorgehensweise von Lars juristisch vorzugehen, aber wir müssen auch probieren das Verwaltungsverfahren durch endlose Einsprüche zu torpedieren. Ich werde da meinen Einfluss versuchen geltend zu machen und denke, dass ich einige meiner Kumpels dazu bringen kann ebenfalls Einsprüche einzulegen. Wir sollten hier nicht nachgeben,  sonst haben wir schon verloren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

So ist das.

Nun hat sich auch der GF des LSFV-SH , ein gewisser Herr Vollborn, auf Nachfrage in deren Forum bequemt, mal dazu was zu schreiben:

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...dliche-Politik&p=387606&viewfull=1#post387606

Interessant wie er  anmerkt, er müsse so viel arbeiten und habe deswegen keine Zeit um immer über den Stand der Dinge zu berichten..

Da finde ich es gaaaaaaaaanz toll, dass Lars ganz ohne Apparat mit Haupt- und Ehrenamt wie beim LSFV-SH, zusätzlich zu seinem anspruchsvollen Job (richtige, seriöse Arbeit, nicht Hauptamt Verband) es nicht nur schafft, wirkungsvoller zu sein, sondern darüber auch noch die Zeit findet, uns allen zu berichten..

Und er wird NICHT bezahlt von Fragenden, wie der GF im Forum des LSFV-SH!!!!

Dessen ganz normaler Job das ist, sich um sowas zu kümmern und die Zahler, seine Chefs also, die Vereinsmitglieder im LSFV-SH, zu informieren..



Mach weiter so, Lars!!

DU kannst das, es zeigt sich immer wieder...


----------



## saza (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Genau Thomas.
Lars du schaffst kannst es besser. War heute in Duisburg auf der Angelmesse. Ich habe viele Stimmen gehört, die voll des Lobes waren. 
KEEP ON FIGHTING


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Man muss sich das echt auf der Zunge zergehen lasen, um zu begreifen, was Lars da reisst und leistet!!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun hat sich auch der GF des LSFV-SH , ein gewisser Herr Vollborn, auf Nachfrage in deren Forum bequemt, mal dazu was zu schreiben:
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...dliche-Politik&p=387606&viewfull=1#post387606
> 
> ...


----------



## Grünknochen (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> So sieht es aus! Wir kämpfen allerdings für die Option "streichen".
> 
> Interessant ist bei der Argumentation/ Begründung, dass man sich wieder auf das EU Recht beruft! Sollen wir jetzt wie beim Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt - also Natura2000 - den Vergleich mit Dänemark oder Polen heranziehen? Müssen wir glaube ich nicht mehr, oder?
> 
> ...



Zum vorletzten Absatz ( Abweichungsvorbehalt): Von der Möglichkeit des Abweichens hat *Deutschland* keinen Gebrauch gemacht. Das Schiffssicherheitsgesetz enthält eben keine Verschärfungen im Vergleich zur EU Vorgabe. Ziemlich lustig also, genau so etwas als* Land *in das entsprechende Landesfischereigesetz hineinzuformulieren. 
Vermutlich wird man - quasi auf der letzten Rille einer faulen Ausrede -  damit argumentieren, die Vorschrift sei nur deklaratorisch, da das Schiffsicherheitsgesetz auch für Kleinst- und Sportboote ein abgespecktes Logbuch fordere ( was seit Jahren in der Yachtszene heftig diskutiert wird). Aber egal: Ein vollständig richtiger Kritikpunkt, zu dem man noch weitaus mehr sagen könnte, den Rahmen des AB aber sprengt...


----------



## raubangler (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> ...
> Es wird immer deutlicher, dass die sich in Kiel auf die Kleinboote einschiessen...



Klar doch....

_"So waren wir bei der Auswertung der Daten selbst überrascht, dass es die Bootsangler sind, die die meisten Dorsche entnehmen."_
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1785108&postcount=1

Es ging damals und bis jetzt nur um eine maximale Verschiebung der (virtuellen) Fangmengen zu den Berufsfischern.

Damals hatte man die Trollingfreunde von einem Bootsanglerclub befragt, was die so fangen und diese Menge mit allen anderen 'Bootsanglern' (auch die bayrischen Touris auf Badebooten) multipliziert.
Das Ergebnis war natürlich nicht überraschend.

Aber zu der steuerlichen Absetzbarkeit von privaten Spenden....
Im Zuge der Flüchtlingsgeschichte hatten wir im Dorf auch geprüft, wie man private Spenden an die Hilfsgruppen steuerlich absetzbar gestalten könnte.
Das Ergebnis war recht einfach.
Freiwillige Überweisungen an Gemeinden etc. sind immer steuerlich absetzbar.
Die haben das Geld dann einfach (zweckgebunden) weitergereicht.
Und irgend so ein Tochterunternehmen von Heiligenhafen unterstützt Euch doch.
Könnten die nicht mal nachfragen, ob es möglich wäre.....


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ist das.
> 
> Nun hat sich auch der GF des LSFV-SH , ein gewisser Herr Vollborn, auf Nachfrage in deren Forum bequemt, mal dazu was zu schreiben:
> 
> ...


War lange nicht mehr auf deren Seite.

Um Gottes Willen, ist das beschämend!
Ein peinlicher Offenbarungseid!

Selten habe ich solches Gesülze gelesen, 
welches Nichtstun kaschieren soll, 
schlimmer als jeder Politiker.
Und dieser Kerl wird von Anglern bezahlt.

Ich sage ja oft, dass der BaWü-Landes-Verband von all den schlechten Landesverbänden in D der Schlechteste ist.
Bleibt auch dabei.
Auf Platz 2 steht dicht dahinter aber klar der LSFV-SH.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Das ist wohl wahr, dass sich da weit im Süden und ganz im Norden nicht viel geben an verbandlerischem Elend ;-)




PS: 
B-W feiert gerade Zusammenarbeit mit NABU und BUND; der neue Vorsitzende Nordbaden meint, Jugendarbeit klappt gut, speziell Casting würde angenommen werden....

Aber so ne elende Ausrede fürs Nixtun haben wie beim LSFV-SH selbst die noch nicht hinbekommen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Wir betrachten diesen Entwurf ja in erster Linie von der rechtlichen Seite- Fakt ist hierbei, dass die EU Verordnung weder Sanktionen noch härtere Kontrollen fordert, sondern lediglich die Umsetzung der Verordnung.

Die Kontrollen der Erwerbsfischerei liegen in der Ostsee bei lediglich 6,5% der gemeldeten Fangfahrten mit 24 Stunden vorheriger Ankündigungsfrist in den Häfen und bei der Freizeitfischerei will man jetzt also die Dorschpolizei einführen.

Demnach steht das Baglimit für Dorsch in der Freizeitfischerei also deutlich über Mindestmaßen oder auch Schonzeiten bei anderen Fischarten.

Die Verschärfung des LFischG ist demnach meiner Meinung nach einmal mehr ausschließlich ein Schlag gegen das Meeresangeln und den Angeltourismus und somit populistische, ideologische grüne Gesetzgebung!

Rein theoretisch würde eine mündliche Verwarnung bei Verstößen ausreichen.

Ich warte auf meine erste Kontrolle der ehrenamtlichen Dorschpolizei, wenn die in eines meiner abgeschlossenen Staufächer gucken möchten. Ich glaube das wird spannend...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

hammerhart ja,...

Und die lassen sich das nicht nur gefallen, die bezahlen das auch noch ..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Und in Dänemark gibt es übrigens keine (gesetzlichen) Änderungen in Bezug auf Kontrollen/ Sanktionen durch das Baglimit.

Die einzige spürbare Auswirkung in Dänemark ist eine Zunahme von deutschen Angeltouristen und eine nachweisbare Vergrößerung der Mietbootflotten... Nachzulesen zum Beispiel hier

http://www.mommark-charterboot.dk/fangblog

oder auch hier

http://www.baeltferie.com/Boote.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Komisch - deutsche Gesetzgeber/Behörden und anglerfeindliche Politik(er) und Verbanditen schwafeln doch immer davon, was wäre europäisch und MÜSSE so gemacht werden.

Ist Dänemark schon nicht mehr in der EU?


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

noch schlimmer ist, dass Vollp.. äh born schon für den Fall vorbaut, dass sie mit ihrer Stellungnahme nix erreichen. Er schreibt ja schon, dass man an diesen EU-Vorgaben nicht vorbei kommt. Er schreibt, dass der Entwurf nur in Teilen kritikwürdig ist und wenn ich es richtig lese, findet er selbst die ganze Scheixxxe gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Hier nochmal der Link, zum selber nachlesen (nicht, dass es wieder heisst, wir würden hetzten selber lesen, bitte):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun hat sich auch der GF des LSFV-SH , ein gewisser Herr Vollborn, auf Nachfrage in deren Forum bequemt, mal dazu was zu schreiben:
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...dliche-Politik&p=387606&viewfull=1#post387606
> 
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Zitat Vollborn :"[edit by Admin, Urheberrecht, kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zusammen fassen. " Hier zum Text:http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...liche-Politik&p=387606&viewfull=1#post387606]

Das ist gequirlter Hühnermist, aber er findet es wohl richtig


----------



## Grünknochen (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Das, was solche Formulierungen - in ihrer Pauschalität und Belanglosigkeit - zeigen, ist, dass der Typ weder Ahnung, noch sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat.
Fast schon unverschämt der Hinweis auf berufliche Auslastung und beschränkte Ressourcen im Freizeitbereich als Begründung für fehlendes Engagement schon auf der Ebene des hauseigenen Forums. Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch sog. ''einfache Angler'' im Regelfall einer Erwerbstätigkeit nachgehen. Und in ihrer ebenfalls beschränkten Freizeit Dinge auf die Kette kriegen ( siehe nur Anglerdemo), von denen Verbandsvertreter wie Vollborn nur träumen können...

Kleine Regel: Sobald Leute mit Allgemeinplätzen um sich werfen, ist etwas faul im Gebüsch. Der wahre Teufel steckt im Detail. Entweder will man hiervon ablenken ( sehr böse), oder man hat schlicht keinen Durchblick (Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten - D. Nuhr)

Nur am Rande: Schon die Begründung zum Entwurf des LFischG ist eine Ansammlung von Allgemeinplätzen, Ungenauigkeiten bis hin zu Fehlern. Z.T. ist das reine Taktik, weil ''Klingt gut'' oder ''Klingt schlau'' im Regelfall ausreicht, damit Landtagsabgeordnete ihr Pfötchen heben bei der Abstimmung. Oder aber schwungvolle Reden halten, ohne kapiert zu haben, um was es eigentlich geht ( wie hieß er noch, der blondgelockte junge Mann aus dem Reich der ganz freien Demokraten)... 

Ergänzend: Im vorliegenden Kontext lautschreierisch darauf hinzuweisen, Politiker sei der einzige Beruf, für den man keine Ausbildung brauche, ist einfach Unfug. Selbstverständlich haben Politiker, inbesondere solche, die im BT oder LT sitzen, eine Berufsausbildung. Aber es ist doch geradezu offenkundig, dass sie regelmäßig, wenn nicht sogar überwiegend, über Dinge abstimmen müssen, in denen sie eben nicht eine ausreichende Beurteilungskompetenz bis in jedes Detail besitzen. Also brauchen sie Berater, die entweder im eigenen Mitarbeiterstab sitzen oder aber extern eingekauft werden. An diesem Punkt ist für mich der entscheidene Kritikpunkt, dass diese Berater vielfach nicht neutral sind, sondern eigene Lobbyinteressen vertreten... Lobbyismus und Transparenz sind also die Knackpunkte, und nicht die fehlende berufliche Kompetenz!


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Vollborn ist ja selbst Jurist.
Er stellt sich also sowohl als Verbandsfunktionär wie auch als Rechtsanwalt nach meiner Meinung als Niete dar


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

In Deinen Augen und nach Deiner Meinung, wolltest Du anmerken und hasts vergessen..
Hab Dir daher gerne geholfen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

hast Recht|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

immer gerne ;-))


----------



## UMueller (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Zitat Vollborn:" [edit by Admin, Urheberrecht, kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zusammen fassen. " Hier zum Text:http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...liche-Politik&p=387606&viewfull=1#post387606]."
So so zu früh. Was macht man. Warten bis es zu spät ist.
Mit solchen Verbandlern muss man sich fragen ob Angeln in Deutschland eine Zukunft hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Hier nochmal der Link, zum selber nachlesen (nicht, dass es wieder heisst, wir würden hetzten selber lesen, bitte):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun hat sich auch der GF des LSFV-SH , ein gewisser Herr Vollborn, auf Nachfrage in deren Forum bequemt, mal dazu was zu schreiben:
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...dliche-Politik&p=387606&viewfull=1#post387606
> 
> ...


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



bastido schrieb:


> Die kommt zur Not auch ohne Fakten aus, man kann ja medial auch einfach mal widersprechen auch ohne Plan.



:q Hmmm....finden wir auch 

Man bezeichnet uns ja auch als Aktivisten. Kommt von aktiv!


----------



## Grünknochen (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> :q Hmmm....finden wir auch
> 
> Man bezeichnet uns ja auch als Aktivisten. Kommt von aktiv!



Korrekt. Lieber Aktivist als Passivist...


----------



## UMueller (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



bastido schrieb:


> Die kommt zur Not auch ohne Fakten aus, man kann ja medial auch einfach mal widersprechen auch ohne Plan. Das mach so ziemlich jede Lobby in schöner Regelmäßigkeit, wenn es auch noch so absurd ist.


Dazu bedarf es aber einer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> :q Hmmm....finden wir auch
> 
> Man bezeichnet uns ja auch als Aktivisten. Kommt von aktiv!



und wer ist "man" ?
ich finde, dass der Titel Aktivist irgendwie adelt


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und wer ist "man" ?
> ich finde, dass der Titel Aktivist irgendwie adelt



U.a. im Bericht vom Fehmarnschen Tageblatt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Das Melur erhöht die Anzahl der Kontrolleure, um die Einhaltung des Baglimit zu überwachen- und das Thünen Institut schreibt offen, wie die Realität bei den Erwerbsfischern aussieht.

Zur Erinnerung: 6,5% Kontrollen in der Fischerei mit 24 stündiger vorheriger Ankündigung!

http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...l-zur-einhaltung-des-rueckwurfverbots-016.htm

Wir bösen Angler!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Eventuell muss man noch ergänzen, dass diesbezüglich kein einiziger Verstoß im letzten Jahr geahndet wurde!

https://www.shz.de/regionales/schle...ideoueberwachung-auf-schiffen-id18750051.html


----------



## Flatfish86 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Link: http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/eu-fi...he-im-netz.724.de.html?dram:article_id=407417


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Dr.  Zimmermann sagt im Interview offen, dass das Rückwurfverbot durch die  Erwerbsfischer kaum eingehalten wird und untermassige Dorsche trotz  Verbot wieder zurückgeworfen werden. Offizielle Zahlen berichten von 2%  gefangener untermassiger Dorsche, Zimmermann spricht von 70%!

Wir  Angler werden eingeschränkt und der Angeltourismus zerstört, doch die  Politik schaut weg und lässt das zu! Ist das gewollt und wenn ja WARUM?  Was hat das alles mit Naturschutz oder Dorschbestandserholung zu tun?

Wenn  man freiwillig einer Überwachung in der Erwerbsfischerei zustimmt, soll  das mit einer Quotenerhöhung belohnt werden? Sollte man die Quoten  nicht lieber um die genannten 70% kürzen?

Versteht jetzt auch noch der letzte, warum wir so intensiv für die Rechte der Angler kämpfen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Versteht jetzt auch noch der letzte, warum wir so intensiv für die Rechte der Angler kämpfen?


Träumer..........


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Er legt auch noch nach, es wird immer peinlicher
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...dliche-Politik&p=387624&viewfull=1#post387624
#d
Dass man mit solchen Verbandsvertretern nur verlieren kann, sollte klar sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Ich habe mir dann gerade die Zeit in meiner Mittagspause genommen und den Beitrag beim SHZ kommentiert.

https://www.shz.de/regionales/schle...ideoueberwachung-auf-schiffen-id18750051.html

Aber ich kann das auch frei entscheiden wann ich das in meiner Freizeit mache. Ich mache das ja weder haupt- noch ehrenamtlich, sondern einfach privat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Der GF des LSFV-SH äußert sich wieder - und weist darauf hin, dass alles falsch sei mit mangelnder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und verweist da auf den LETZTEN (nicht aktuellen) Pressereferenten.

Und wie wenig Geld der LSFV-SH doch habe und man zuerst für die Finanzierung des LSFV-SH arbeiten müsse - dass der Anglerverband Niedersachsen mit noch weniger Kohle es immer wieder in Medien (aktuell sogar in die BILD) schafft mit den angelpolitischen Themen und die dabei nicht mal ne Fischereiabgabe kriegen wie in SH, sei nur angemerkt...

Ganz zu schweigen davon, was Lars als Privatmann alles schafft...

Ich schreibe NICHT, was ich von diesen Ausführungen halte:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...dliche-Politik&p=387624&viewfull=1#post387624

Das kennt ihr ja schon....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ist das.
> 
> Nun hat sich auch der GF des LSFV-SH , ein gewisser Herr Vollborn, auf Nachfrage in deren Forum bequemt, mal dazu was zu schreiben:
> 
> ...


----------



## raubangler (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ....
> Ist das gewollt und wenn ja WARUM?
> ....



Die 'eingesparten' Fantasiemengen der Bootsangler sind bereits in die Fangmengen der Berufsfischer eingerechnet worden.
Ohne offizielle Kontrollen könnte wohl jemand auf die Idee kommen, dieses in Frage zu stellen.

Die ökologischen Zusammenhänge versteht eh niemand:
https://www.thuenen.de/index.php?id=6661&L=0
(siehe erster Satz - gilt zwar nur für die östliche Ostsee, ist aber bezeichnend).


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Und mancher wundert sich bei mir über die Verwendung von Anführungszeichen wenn ich über "Wissenschaftler" schreibe..

Da ist ja aber eh bekannt!

Schlimmer, viel schlimmer finde ich den -
 für mich persönlich - "Offenbarungseid" in Sachen Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" des GF vom LSFV-SH... (s.o.) 

Und noch schlimmer, dass es immer noch organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer  gibt, welche das bezahlen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und mancher wundert sich bei mir über die Verwendung von Anführungszeichen wenn ich über "Wissenschaftler" schreibe..



Da Nicht-Wissen ist hier nicht das Problem. Ich kann in der Technik eine ganze Reihe Phänomene nennen, wo die Ingenieure zwar wissen, dass beim Zusammenkommen bestimmter Dinge etwas passiert, aber nicht erklären können warum. Das Problem ist, dass Thünen & Co. trotz des Nicht-Wissens Behauptungen aufstellen, die sie selbst nicht belegen können, die aber dazu führen, dass Angler eingeschränkt werden.

Und die Nummer mit dem rechtswidrigen Zurücksetzen untermaßiger Dorsche durch Berufsfischer, wovon offenbar jeder weiß, die aber von allen Verantwortlichen totgeschwiegen wird, setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Dem gebührt die aufgesetzte Krone - ich komm da echt nicht drüber weg....





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der GF des LSFV-SH äußert sich wieder - und weist darauf hin, dass alles falsch sei mit mangelnder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und verweist da auf den LETZTEN (nicht aktuellen) Pressereferenten.
> 
> Und wie wenig Geld der LSFV-SH doch habe und man zuerst für die Finanzierung des LSFV-SH arbeiten müsse - dass der Anglerverband Niedersachsen mit noch weniger Kohle es immer wieder in Medien (aktuell sogar in die BILD) schafft mit den angelpolitischen Themen und die dabei nicht mal ne Fischereiabgabe kriegen wie in SH, sei nur angemerkt...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und die Nummer mit dem rechtswidrigen Zurücksetzen untermaßiger Dorsche durch Berufsfischer, wovon offenbar jeder weiß, die aber von allen Verantwortlichen totgeschwiegen wird, setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf.



Das habe ich ja schon öfter unterstellt, dass die Zahlen zu den Fängen der Berufsfischer nicht passen.

Jetzt wurde es ja auch offiziell bestätigt, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Denn jetzt darf die Öffentlichkeit auch ruhig mal die Politik fragen, warum man Angler verstärkt kontrollieren will und Teile der Berufsfischer ÜBERHAUPT NICHT kontrolliert.

Ich halte die Aussagen von Dr. Zimmermann aber immer noch nicht passend (70%) im Verhältnis zu den aktuellen Quoten. Denn wenn wir jetzt einen so starken Nachwuchs haben, werden die mit ihren Netzen auch deutlich mehr abräumen. Was sind denn bitte 2000 Tonnen Beifang? Ich schätze den Beifang bei den aktuellen Beständen eher auf 20.000 Tonnen (Nachwuchs der vernichtet wird). Bei einer vergleichbaren Biomasse/ Nachwuchs lagen die Quoten der Fischerei in der Vergangenheit noch bei bis zu 45.000 Tonnen.. Die Dorschbestände hatten sich trotzdem relativ konstannt gehalten, der Einbruch kam erst 2007/2008. 

Wir Angler fangen halt nur aktive Dorsche, die Netze räumen ab.


----------



## UMueller (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eventuell muss man noch ergänzen, dass diesbezüglich kein einiziger Verstoß im letzten Jahr geahndet wurde!
> 
> https://www.shz.de/regionales/schle...ideoueberwachung-auf-schiffen-id18750051.html



Wenn das stimmt ist da einigen die Lizens zu entziehen. Sowas darfs einfach nicht geben. Da kommt offensichtlich mal ein starker Jahrgang auf und was betreiben Berufsfischer. Ja, die Dorsche sind noch etwas klein. Deswegen sollten die mit in die Quote damit die übrigen in Ruhe wachsen und nicht wie jetzt als Disgard enden. Fischer bekommen schließlich Entschädigung. Sowas ist dummer Raubbau.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



UMueller schrieb:


> Sowas ist dummer Raubbau.



Um zu sehen, was Berufsfischer anrichten können, brauchst du nicht bis an die Küste fahren. Sprich mal mit Leuten, die um Guben herum die Oder beangeln, und hör dir an, was die Berufsfischer dort treiben. Und nach mir die Sintflut ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Ein weiteres Beispiel wie es (leider) läuft in der Politik. Nur der  Gedanke eines Wissenschaftler, dass man Kameras auf einem Kutter zur Überwachung anbringen  sollte, hat eine PM der FDP innerhalb von wenigen Stunden zur Folge!

ltsh.de/presseticker/2018-01/0…-7548/PI-WlONB3VI-fdp.pdf

Eine PM gegen die geplanten Änderungen im LFischG habe ich noch von keiner Partei gefunden!


----------



## Ørret (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Fachpolitischer Sprecher für Fischerei Dennys Börnhöft....ja ne ist klar, der ist ja sowas von vom Fach|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## raubangler (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



bastido schrieb:


> ...Aber immerhin findet er Videoüberwachung von Freizeitanglern auch doof.:q



Eigentlich ist es ein Hammer, dass er Freizeitangler in diesem Kontext überhaupt erwähnt hat.

Ich bin für die Videoüberwachung von Politikern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Ørret schrieb:


> Fachpolitischer Sprecher für Fischerei Dennys Börnhöft....ja ne ist klar, der ist ja sowas von vom Fach|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



Nur damit man weiss, warum Orret sich so amüsiert, her geht das los mit den Postings von Herrn Bornhöft, der  bei uns öffentlich zugeben musste, keine Ahnung zu haben, über was er abgestimmt hatte. Es ist sein erstes Posting hier gewesen, ab da weiterlesen bis er es zugeben musste:
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!

Dieser Vorgang hat mich unter anderem dann zu diesem Artikel veranlasst:
Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.

Zu dieser Unfähigkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit in der Politik passt dann die "Arbeit" des LSFV-SH:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der GF des LSFV-SH äußert sich wieder - und weist darauf hin, dass alles falsch sei mit mangelnder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und verweist da auf den LETZTEN (nicht aktuellen) Pressereferenten.
> 
> Und wie wenig Geld der LSFV-SH doch habe und man zuerst für die Finanzierung des LSFV-SH arbeiten müsse - dass der Anglerverband Niedersachsen mit noch weniger Kohle es immer wieder in Medien (aktuell sogar in die BILD) schafft mit den angelpolitischen Themen und die dabei nicht mal ne Fischereiabgabe kriegen wie in SH, sei nur angemerkt...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ørret (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Der Börnhöft beweist mit der PM doch das er nicht verstanden hat um was es geht, nämlich um die Schädigung der Dorschbestände durch illegalen Rückwurf. Darauf geht er in der PM in keiner Weise ein.... Videoüberwachung im öffentlichen Raum ist das Thema seiner PM#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Dass er nicht viel versteht im Bereich Fischerei und Angeln, hat er bei uns ja schon "live" bewiesen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



bastido schrieb:


> Plötzlich kann er sogar lesen.#6 Aber immerhin findet er Videoüberwachung von Freizeitanglern auch doof.:q


Vielleicht sollte man der dortigen FDF Fraktion mal einen unmissverständlichen Wink dahingehend geben, das man es nicht mal Ansatzweise glaubhaft findet , für Bundes-/Allgemeinpolitisch trächtige Tingeltouren als nützliches Alibiwerkzeug missbraucht zu werden,während dagegen die gleichen Angler beim Thema Verbotszonen(Lese-/Verständnisproblem.. im Leben nicht!) von der FDP beschi$$en und verkauft wurden! 

Doppelzüngiger und durchschaubarer gehts ja kaum noch!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Pöhse..genau deswegen bin ich auch etwas skeptisch,was die Einschätzung von  Thomas und Ørret angeht..D.B.und die anderen Freiheitlichen dürften über gewisse Zusammenhänge mehr "Ahnung" haben, als uns lieb ist.

Gerissene stellen sich öfter mal dumm, umgekehrt wird's schwieriger..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Eben..die Kurve musste als Dummkopf nämlich erstmal hinbekommen.

Per geschickt gemischter Nebelkerzen die breite Öffentlichkeit mit ins Boot holen,das eigentliche Thema nebst Berufsfischerraubbau schön dezent verwässern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Das ist keine Ahnungslosigkeit der FDP, sondern Lobbyismus!

Bei den Angelverboten wurde noch der Dorschschutz hervorgehoben und als Argument im Landtag für die Angelverbote und das Baglimit genutzt- jetzt gilt die Sorge der FDP den armen Fischern, die bei der Arbeit gefilmt werden sollen, um Gesetzesverstösse zu dokumentieren.

Die Videoüberwachung nimmt nur einen kleinen Teil des Interviews von Dr. Zimmermann ein, ist aber der einzige Aufhänger in der PM der FDP. Es geht Dr. Zimmermann um Verstöße gegen das Rückwurfverbot und die damit verbundene Bestandsreduzierung beim Dorsch.

Von bedrohten Dorschbeständen oder gar Lösungen oder Alternativen zur Videoüberwachung ist bei der PM der FDP nichts zu lesen.

Vorschläge wie man die Verstöße gegen das Rückwurfverbot - und somit 70% illegale Fischentnahme  - zukünftig zum Schutz der Bestände verhindern will- Fehlanzeige.

Will die FDP das die illegalen Rückwürfe zukünftig verhindert werden oder nur die Verstöße gegen das Rückwurfverbot und somit die Fischer decken?

Fatal ist übrigens, dass ein gesamter Bereich - die Fischerei - in die Kritik gerät, aber nur ein Teil der Fischer gegen Gesetze verstösst. Der Unterschied zu uns Anglern ist, dass wir dann neue Verbote bekommen und bei den Fischern die Politik (siehe FDP aktuell) lieber wegguckt!

Bei Verstössen von Fischern hat man in Deutschland anscheinend keine Angst vor Verfahren der EU gegen Deutschland- nur bei uns Anglern...


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

mir ist schlecht.
mehr kann ich im Moment nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## Bratfischangler (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

https://www.shz.de/lokales/ostholst...ll-angler-digital-ueberwachen-id18923881.html

Ohne Worte......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



> Mit Hilfe der erforderlichen elektronischen Aufzeichnungen soll die von der EU erst im vergangenen Jahr verhängte Fangbeschränkung von fünf Dorschen pro Angeltag kontrolliert werden. – Quelle: https://www.shz.de/18923881 ©2018



Werde mir mein Gerät noch mal ansehen, was das alles kann. War mir gar nicht bewußt. |uhoh:


----------



## raubangler (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Testudo schrieb:


> Werde mir mein Gerät noch mal ansehen, was das alles kann. War mir gar nicht bewußt. |uhoh:



Wenn Dein Gerät ein Handy ist, dann kann das bereits alles.
|supergri

Und aus der Ecke  kommt bestimmt noch was.
So eine Kontroll-App könnte sogar anhand der Bewegungsprofile erkennen, ob Du gerade angelst.
Wäre eine nettes TensorFlow-Projekt. 

Wer auf dem Wasser gefunden wird, ohne sich vorher angemeldet zu haben, kriegt dann was auf die Mütze oder wird versenkt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Gerät ein Handy ist, dann kann das bereits alles.
> |supergri
> 
> Und aus der Ecke  kommt bestimmt noch was.
> ...



Ne ist ein Lowrance, kann aber keine Fische zählen.

Künstliche Intelligenz, die meiner überlegen ist, kommt mir nicht aufs Boot.


----------



## Breamhunter (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Testudo schrieb:


> Werde mir mein Gerät noch mal ansehen, was das alles kann. War mir gar nicht bewußt. |uhoh:



Gibts hier eigentlich noch einen Boardferkelfahnder ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich noch einen Boardferkelfahnder ?



Bei der riesen Schweinerei, die hier im Hintergrund wohl läuft, spielen kleine  Ferkel keine so große Rolle


----------



## banja1 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Bei den Nebenerwerbs Fischer ist das ab Donnerstag schon so machen auch schon Kontrollen in Kiel wurde mir heute berichtet


----------



## banja1 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Aber echt gut werde im nächsten Jahr mein neues Navi als außergewöhnliche Belastung bei der Steuer absetzen Hurra


----------



## banja1 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil*

Kennt einer den Freibetrag muss sonst mal meinen Steuerberater fragen


----------

